# Sticky  No "Price Talk" or "Where to Buy" outside of the "Deals Forum"



## rboster

*No "Price Talk" or "Where to Buy" outside of the "Deals Forum"*

No "Price Talk" or "Where to Buy" outside of the "Deals Forum"

To discuss street pricing and where to look for deals, please post in the Deals Forum (https://www.avsforum.com/forum/122-great-found-deals/) for that discussion too. 

If pricing and other related discussions continue, you'll receive an infraction and maybe banned from participating in that thread.


----------

